# Sinking a 4 wheeler?



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

So I was watching Roughin it Outdoors and seen the dude that sunk his wheeler during the burbot bash. That would suck and I would hate to have that happen or even see it happen but if it does, is there any way of recovering the wheeler? Has anyone ever seen it happen?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

I've never seen it happen but have heard stories from folks about it happening to them or folks they fish with. I have to say for me having a snowmobile and its used just for ice fishing, well I'm a nervous nellie to say the least each every time we venture out and especially with this years ice. Planning on taking the sled in the very near future on the hard deck....and again hoping the one above ensures safe on, safe moving, and safe off the ice...

I hope it never happens but if it does just as long and me and my fish'n partner are okay and safe we'll deal with the recovery efforts of the gear material things that can be replaced and we have insurance...I just want to make sure we are safe. I have a friend who works for the search and rescue dive team and he gave me his phone number just in case...I'm hoping the 'just-n-case' never happens. And I extend that to all who use machines on the ice if there is an incident send me a PM and I'll see about cashing in S&H green stamps with the dive team...only thing I believe is a donation to them is what he told me...


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Every wheeler I've ever seen go through floated. They flip over so the big tires are pointing up and float there.
Snowmobiles, not so much.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I would think that the governing entity would require that they be removed. I know a sled went through at Scofield about 3 weeks ago also.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I agree with Huge29, I think they would require you to remove it and cover any cost of clean up.

I know of one story where a small snow cat went through the ice at Panguitch lake several years ago in about 14 feet of water, the guy made a loop in a tow chain and was able to loop it around the trailer ball hitch of the snow cat and pulled it out of the water with his pickup.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

americanforkdude said:


> is there any way of recovering the wheeler? Has anyone ever seen it happen?


Yes!! In fact, we have a resident expert on sending his ATV through the ice, and then recovering it. The one and only Bassrods has personal experience in this field. Cliff, please chime in and give us some first-hand knowledge of how to send your ATV to the bottom, and then recover it.

Or, just read about and look at some funny pictures: 
http://www.bigfishtackle.com/cgi-bin/gf ... 06#p469106

I really like the pics of Cliff with a rope around his ankles, peering down his atv hole. It would have been hilarious if he would have gone through, and been suspended under water hanging from his ankles!!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> PBH wrote: Or, just read about and look at some funny pictures:


Yup, funny pics but the pissin contest in the thread was funnier. Is it like that a lot on that site?


----------

